# Validity period of Certified documents​



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

HI Experts,

Is there any validity period of "Certified Documents". I have done it in June-2014, are these certified copies still valid?

Or, is there any validity period, like 1yr 2yrs etc?


Please response​.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> HI Experts,
> 
> Is there any validity period of "Certified Documents". I have done it in June-2014, are these certified copies still valid?
> 
> ...


Docs like birth certificate, degrees if certified are valid forever. Other docs like police clearance are valid for 12 months. So it entirely depends on the type of document.


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Many many thank batcoder0619,
I was only afraid about my educational and TAX related papers but its clear now.


----------



## DeepsIn (Aug 18, 2013)

batcoder0619 said:


> Docs like birth certificate, degrees if certified are valid forever. Other docs like police clearance are valid for 12 months. So it entirely depends on the type of document.


What about translations?
I got several documents translated in English 2 years back, as they were in native language (eg. Birth Cert.), will they still be valid for 189 visa lodge? or I need to again get them translated?

Appreciate any help. 

Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

DeepsIn said:


> What about translations?
> I got several documents translated in English 2 years back, as they were in native language (eg. Birth Cert.), will they still be valid for 189 visa lodge? or I need to again get them translated?
> 
> Appreciate any help.
> ...


They would still be fine. Language doesn't change from one year to the next.


----------



## DeepsIn (Aug 18, 2013)

Maggie-May24 said:


> They would still be fine. Language doesn't change from one year to the next.


Thank you Maggie.


----------

